# Newbie looking forward for advice and tips



## Makuwaido (Jul 10, 2015)

First of all, hi everyone.

I've wanted to try snowboarding for a long time, but did not wanted to spend $300 on new equipment to see if I really like it, plus I'm kinda not into renting.

On a bike ride with my wife I stumbled upon a garage sale, and they were selling a snowboard with bindings and boots for $60. For the price I could not refuse, considering all I want is try it first. For that I got a M3 Discord 158.5, Ride LX bindings and Salomon F20 boots. (see attached picture)

The snowboard has some nicks and scratches on the top and the base seems to be in good shape with no chipping or missing sections. Bindings and boots look like new. The only issue I may have is that the boots may be a tad small for my feet. I can get into them, but for some reason after a couple of minutes my toes are not comfortable. The boots are size 9. Generally I use 9.5-10, depending on the shoe type and manufacturer. I will try later with snowboard socks and see if they become a problem with these boots for me.

Fortunately I have a shop close where I can take the board for any service, which I will for a tuning and hot wax, plus they rent boots for $10 per day, which seems like a good thing to try in case these boots don't fit me well. Later I will get a tuning kit with an iron to do my own service if I like snowboarding.

As for me, I'm 5'9" 170 lb. living in St Louis, MO. The closest resort is Hidden Valley (around 45 minute drive) and then after that is pretty much 5 hour drives to the next ones, which I could try later. I would stick to riding for now and from there I could go to freestyle or freeride, depending on what I like most (I think it will be freestyle).

I could post more pictures if necessary. Any constructive advice is greatly appreciated. I know its July, but the sooner I get to fix any potential problems, the better it will be for me long term.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome! Welcome!

I don't know anything about that board, but since you're just beginning unless it's way too big for you it's not going to matter - which it's not. The LX are entry level Ride bindings. I personally don't care for their bindings, but again, as a beginner it isn't going to matter. F20s are one of my personal favorite boots of all time, but Salomon's do run narrow. If you have wide feet they probably won't work all that well for you. One thing to keep in mind that when you're riding your knees are bent pulling your toes back. Your toes should touch the end of your boot when you're standing naturally. I generally size down half a size in F20s and have owned three pairs.

Don't over think it. You're just getting started and will spend more time on your ass than riding during your first few days. Just get out there and give it a shot! My advice, take some lessons from a qualified instructor to get started. It'll greatly reduce the learning curve and a good instructor will make an effort to ensure you're having fun even though learning from scratch will always be a bit frustrating.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Buy some protective gear, you will fall. A lot. 

1) Wrist guards
2) Butt pads
3) Helmet
4) Knee pads
5) Pay for lessons! (there are some intro videos that you can find on youtube. snowprofessor, snowboardaddiction(full length videos will need $$) and snomie.com are two that come to mind)


Have fun, it's a steep learning curve.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

You mention being married, so you are at least 15. Though you are still doing things with your wife like riding bikes so you probably aren't too old.

Either way, as someone low 40s when starting a few years ago here's my take. Be prepared for a ~3 day learning curve before you really think you are getting it. Do take a lesson first day. Don't wait more than a week if possible between your first few trips.

If you can swing it a private, although being older wherever you go may not lump you in with the young kids for lessons. They learn different than you. So you may get a private for the cost of a group anyway.

Don't sweat the learning curve. It'll come and once it does you best be looking for a board for your wife.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Frankly, you are set.
That's less than the price for renting all that for a day and it's all perfectly rideable.

As a result, you know what you ride and you will have a good idea what to compare it to when you go buy mew setup... which, i hate to tell ya..... it ain't going to be $300. 

Yeah, take it for a tune and wax and have fun. Worse case, rent boots if they kill you so $10/day not so bad.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

As for the boots, don't completely give up on them. Snowboard boots are generally bought a half size smaller than regular. It's confusing as hell, but its what they do.

As for uncomfortable could be a few thing. First, they are a new feeling. They are supposed to be snug. In fact, it's key that they are for you to get good response.

Second, they could be uncomfortable because they are broken in for someone else's foot. The liners form to your feet. Give it a little time and they may mold to your feet.

You may be able to take them to a shop and have them heat molded. It basically speeds up the above process and is done in the shop.

I'd measure you feet in cm and plug it in here to see if you are at least ballpark.

Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing


----------



## Makuwaido (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for their advice. As for age I'm 29 and go to the gym regularly, pretty much for cardio and exercises that focus on balance and core strengthening, sometimes weightlifting.

I also got a pair of pants, goggles and a helmet (head is too valuable). The helmet is on its way. The pants are great and the goggles fit on my glasses fortunately. The goggles fitting my glasses were important as I also had problems with paintball masks and my glasses, but this one I got on the first try. Goggles and helmet are from Smith Optics and fortunately with the pants it was just $100 all brand new (getting lucky with prices here).

I know that if I end up liking this and upgrade is going to be more than $300, but I have to like this in order to justify, say $800, on better stuff. As for my wife, I hope she goes to Team Snowboard and not Team Ski (prices).


----------

